# Views on showing Drafts?



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

What in?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

my question is why WOULDN'T you show a draft???? They're awesome! and depending on what discipline you ride, they are pretty good at whatever they do. My horse is 3/4 TB 1/4 Shire and without the draft in her she would be nowhere near as athletic as she is (she has really long,strong legs!)


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I love Drafts! But they are hard to find in AZ. I wanted to show a Draft in Western Pleasure and all that. I think it would be so awesome!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If you are thinking about Sampson, I think he could make a wonderful riding pleasure horse. Shows however, may be another matter completely. I don't remember from the ad if he is registered but if not, really the only option would be open shows and while it is possible to do well if the judges will look past his breed and size, you will likely meet with some bias that "Drafts should not be shown in western..." and blah blah like that. But if you are only interested in doing it for fun and maybe a ribbon here and there, then go for it.  I personally love drafts (percherons especially ;p)


----------

